

Poll: Do you have Javascript disabled when you browse? - gauravgupta

I know a few top notch hackers who keep Javascript disabled when they browse. Is it common practice?
======
gdl
I use NoScript and enable JavaScript only on sites that it's needed or
actually helpful. It's partly a security measure and partly to make sites load
quicker on a slow connection by avoiding a bunch of analytics and other bits
that do nothing useful for me. After an initial breaking in period of
whitelisting common sites, I rarely even notice the difference.

Also, I like your method of making a "poll" by commenting with the answers, so
you get karma for every "vote" cast. I'd accuse you of being a karma whore,
but your join data and karma pretty clearly prove otherwise, so I'll just call
it a clever hack and leave it at that.

~~~
gauravgupta
I thought polls like these were pretty common on HN!

~~~
gdl
You can make real polls with a built-in voting system once you get to some
karma threshold (I don't know what). Or you could make a general "Ask HN" type
post and have people leave responses.

Your way (as I interpreted it) was to leave "yes" and "no" comments to be
voted up, which would get you a karma boost for each vote. I don't think I've
seen that before. I'd normally assume that was someone trying to cheat the
system, both for making polls and gaining karma. But after checking your
profile, seeing that you've been here a few years and obviously haven't been
worried about karma, I just take it as a clever workaround without any bad
intent.

~~~
gauravgupta
Thanks. I really had no evil intentions.

------
runcible_spork
Yes. I enable it when needed.

------
gauravgupta
Yes

------
gauravgupta
No

